
Show HN: See what was happening ten years ago - Kamogo
http://tenyearsago.io/
======
perilunar
Hacker News hasn't changed much, unlike all the other sites. Comment numbers
were much smaller though.

~~~
Everula
same as Reddit, even news from the front page 10 years ago are relevant today,
except probably this one "British believe Bush is more dangerous than Kim
Jong-il." =)

